# Birman cat or MaineCoon more cuddly?



## Abby13 (Nov 19, 2021)

Hello

I would like to hear about your experiences with these breeds. I know every cat is an individual but maybe there is something I haven't found out about these breeds yet.

I'd love to hear from owners how these cats are in your home. I read that they both are affectionate breeds but who's more likely to love a good cuddle and being held? I love spending time with cats and will spend all the time I have with them(just like with my mom's cat before I moved out). But I will only get two kitten, because I'll never want my cats to miss something. I know all my love couldn't replace a cat companion especially a sibling. I just hope they'll have enough attention for me to share 

I'm looking forward for your answers ^^

Thank you in advance


----------



## acatguy (Nov 13, 2021)

We have had six MaineCoons. They are all COMPLETELY different. One female we have now we call biker chick because she’s a tough little gal and just nothing phases her, champion sleeper also and otherwise just does her own thing. Doesn’t mind getting a rub but not really a snuggler. She’s sort of calico coloring. Her half brother in a very handsome stereotypical MaineCoon (male) silver tabby. He is very sweet and gentle but extremely shy. I can only snuggle with him in certain locations and at certain times. Other times he doesn’t trust us and will keep his distance.

We recently lost his brother who was a light red tabby and a complete goofball, into EVERYTHING. Someone comes in, he would be right in their lap. I could pick him up, do anything, he thought it was all fun. Bring out the carrier and he would walk right in, OhBoy! We’re going some where. He was up for anything. We had another darker red tabby before him, similar personality. Just a big, goofy jock all his life. The two Orange tabbies were both very sociable, and good lap buddies.

We also had two other females, one a beautiful silver tabby, very affectionate and possessive and jealous of my attention. towards the end, when she was feeling bad, she would lie next to my in bed, against my body with her legs wrapped around my arm and her face buried in my palm. The other female was also a calico kind of pattern and was the sweetest cat I have known in my life. She lived to snuggle with both of us, all the other kitties. She was the most well behaved cat ever. The vet wanted a picture of her after she passed she made such an impression on her.

Though they are all different, I would say that ”laid back” was the common denominator for the MaineCoons we had.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My Birman, Cinderella, was the nicest, most well-behaved cat ever. She was not cuddly, not a lap cat, but loved sitting next to me on the sofa and sleeping next to me in bed. She had a very dysfunctional first 4 years, being passed around to different members of the same family, two of which were (animal) hoarders.

You should consider Ragdolls, too. I'm cat sitting one right now and she's the sweetest little girl! This breed got its name because they go limp just like a ragdoll when you pick them up and hold them.


----------

